# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Oikoradan jälkeiset aikataulut

## kemkim

Milloinkas VR julkaisee uudet aikataulunsa, jotka astuvat voimaan oikoradan avaamisen jälkeen? Katsoin VR:n nettisivuilta ja asetin päiväyksen lokakuulle, niin se löysi vain muutaman Rovaniemen ja Kolarin pikajunan ja lähiliikennejunia, mutta pääosa kaukojunista loisti poissaolollaan.

----------


## kemkim

Toukokuussa tulee lisätietoja asiasta, sanoo VR. Noinkohan kauan kestää järjestellä junia rataverkolle? Vai onkohan niin, että tavarajunien liikkeistä saadaan tietää vasta silloin?

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Noinkohan kauan kestää järjestellä junia rataverkolle?


Kun koko Suomen aikataulut menevät oikeastaan uusiksi, niin kyllä se vie aikaa. Suunnittelu on aloitettu jo ajat sitten, mutta huomioonotettavia asioita on todella paljon. Parempi kunnolla ja huolella suunniteltu kuin tässä vaiheessa asiakkaille julkaistava tieto, johon sitten tehtäisiin niin paljon muutoksia, ettei mikään tänään julkaistu pitäisi enää paikkaansa. Etköhän sinäkin ehdi suunnittelemaan syksyn ja ensi talven reissuja vielä moneen kertaa, kunhan nyt ensin saadaan nämä lumet sulatettua?

----------


## kemkim

> Etköhän sinäkin ehdi suunnittelemaan syksyn ja ensi talven reissuja vielä moneen kertaa, kunhan nyt ensin saadaan nämä lumet sulatettua?


Ehdin ehdin toki, mutta rautatieharrastajana kiinnostavat aivan liikaa nämä aikatauluasiat ja toivoisin pääseväni jo tutkimaan niitä uusia aikataulutuksia  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eira

Tänään tuli TV1:n A-Studiossa mielenkiintoinen ohjelma VR:n aikataulusuunnittelusta, ja Keravan-Lahden oikoradan vaikutuksesta aikatauluihin. Jos meni ohi, niin ohjelma tulee uusintana maanantaina 20.3. klo 16.00.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Tänään tuli TV1:n A-Studiossa mielenkiintoinen ohjelma VR:n aikataulusuunnittelusta, ja Keravan-Lahden oikoradan vaikutuksesta aikatauluihin. Jos meni ohi, niin ohjelma tulee uusintana maanantaina 20.3. klo 16.00.


Ohjelma löytyy katsottavana myös verkosta osoitteesta http://www.yle.fi/yle24/videosali/. Itse junaliikennettä koskeva juttu alkaa noin 18. minuutin kohdalta.

----------

